# Storms



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Just checking to see how the mimb nation is fairing during the storms that are ripping up the south. We have been lucky in Tuscaloosa so far but there is more to come.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we had nothing like they predicted. it was very mild here. couple good rains and that was it.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

here in TX had some perty bad stuff , nothin bad at the house though


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

It was beautiful and sunny all day, not a cloud in the sky, I got to see the beautifulness all day at work out of the big bay door.... also got to see all the people gassing up the atvs at the gas station across the street from our shop... dangit! it was supposed to rain all day according to the weather man...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, It wasn't as bad as they thought. We had lots of power outtages, and some gusty winds. No tornadoes and no 70 mph winds, maybe gust around 45 mph. We did however get some rain!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

got rough 20 miles west of me but we aight in my hood...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

It was no to bad at the house just thunder storms but just a little south of me it got rough. A tornado tore up a pretty good stretch.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was in Shreveport over the weekend but my daughter said there was quarter size hail at the house.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

up in illinois its just been raining all day today and yesterday had tornado warning but nothing just thunder storms


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tornado sirens went off here most of the day yesterday...got pretty tough for a little while, but all went to the north and south of us. However, there were a few rotations spotted a few miles away, but thankfully they never touched down!


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

Not too bad rained about all day but rode anyway!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lot's of rain!!! But you already knew that RDWD. :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Couple of tornadoes around here...Luckily not close enough to my house to get us...We did get a little storm damage to the roof causing a few leaks, guess its time to call the insurance people and get some work done


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Alberta is getting hit with our own kind of storm. We had some snow last night. It's supposed to continue and accumulate today. Some places 15cm /6". Now they are saying possibly 40cm / 15" or more. Add to that wind gusts of 50 - 75kmh.

The roads suck and in the outlying areas there are schwacks of vehicles in the ditch. The ride home today should be a fun one. Thank goodness for 4WD.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That sux.


----------

